# SPS Hausinstallation



## Dokurt (26 August 2011)

Hallo,
für meine Realisierung einer Totalrenovierung und Zentralisierung der E-Technik mithilfe einer SPS suche ich Installationsschalter mit mehr als 2 Tastern/Schaltern wie sie für Bussysteme erhältlich sind. Das Einfachste wären 8fach Taster, wie sie für Bussysteme angeboten werden, allerdings ohne Elektronik. Kann mir jemand Quellen nennen, von denen ich 8- oder 4-fach Taster mit Einbaugehäuse in eine Schalterdose beziehen kann?


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2011)

Schau bei GIRA.
Da gibt es 3-Fach Wippentaster mit LED und Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
Du hast 6 Eingänge und 7 Ausgänge (6Taster + 1*Beleuchtung)

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lupo (26 August 2011)

Die Dinger gibt es eigentlich von allen namhaften Schalter-Herstellern - also GIRA, JUNG, BERKER, Busch-Jäger.

Ganz nett sind auch die 8fach-Taster von Berker - die lassen sich von Farbe und Ausführung auch mit dem Gira-Rahmen System55 und/oder Event kombinieren und können gut beschriftet werden (!!).

Da fällt mir noch etwas dazu ein :
Du kannst die Dinger alle ohne die Bus-Elektronik bekommen - deswegen haben die eigentlichen Elemente aber immer noch eine Elektronik "on Board" von der man wissen muss, wie sie funktioniert. Es wird nämlich nicht für jede Schalt- und Leuchtenfunktion eine Klemme/ein Draht zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## IBFS (26 August 2011)

Ganz Wichtig:

Um z.B. einen 8-Fach Taster 24Volt/DC (der ist schon ohne KNX-Buselektronik)
incl. der vorhandenen 8 LED hübsch zu verdrahten brauchst
du ein Kabel mit 18 Adern pro 8-fach Taster. 

http://www.voltus.de/out/1/html/0/dyn_images//doc/3224TSM_3236TSM_3248TSM.pdf

Zuraten würde ich dir da nicht wollen. 

Frank


----------



## wihelektriker (26 August 2011)

also ich hab von jung die 2248 und 2224 verwendet - gibts für viele programme. Funktioniert ganz gut, nur muss man die richtigen Leitungen legen, da dier Klemmen sehr klein sind.


----------



## Lupo (27 August 2011)

@IBFS:
ich finde den "Schaltplan" von dem Taster sehr interessant. Allerdings habe ich die Dinger - es ist aber auch schon eine Weile her - so in Erinnerung, dass bei dem "reinen Schalter" schon auch noch ein Chip, möglicherweise eine Art Schieberegister, mit drauf war und der Anschluß bestand auch m.W. aus viel weniger greifbaren Pins.
???


----------



## IBFS (27 August 2011)

Lupo schrieb:


> @IBFS:
> ich finde den "Schaltplan" von dem Taster sehr interessant. Allerdings habe ich die Dinger - es
> ist aber auch schon eine Weile her - so in Erinnerung, dass bei dem "reinen Schalter" schon auch
> noch ein Chip, möglicherweise eine Art Schieberegister, mit drauf war und der Anschluß bestand
> ...



Es gibt "normale"  BUS-Tastersätze, die man über einen x-poligen Stecker direkt
auf den KNX- (oder ggf. LCN-)Busankoppler aufrastet. Diese sehen von vorn
natürlich erstmal gleich aus. Diese Teile anbinden zu wollen geht ohne
das Wissen der Steckerbelegung nicht. 

Auch fließen dort bestimmt nicht 24Volt auf den Pins. 

Daher nimm die Teile aus dem PDF. Die sind direkt für SPS-Kopplung gedacht.

Von JUNG gibt es die im z.B. FD- bzw. auch im LS990 - Design.

Wenn du schon alles parallelverdrahten willst, dann kaufe wenigstens
einen direkt spezifizierten Taster und versuche nicht unpassendes Zeug
umzufriemenln. Dafür ist das Zeug einfach zu teuer.

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (28 August 2011)

Lupo schrieb:


> Ganz nett sind auch die 8fach-Taster von Berker - die lassen sich von Farbe und Ausführung auch mit dem Gira-Rahmen System55 und/oder Event kombinieren und können gut beschriftet werden (!!).



Hast du die Berker Typbezeichnung / Bestellnr. zufällig zur Hand?
Ich werd bei Berker nämlich irgendwie nicht fündig 

Danke!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lupo (28 August 2011)

Ich bin mir da nicht mehr so 100%ig sicher, hatte das Ding in Verbindung mit LCN im Einsatz und es ist schon eine ganze Weile her. Ich meine, es war der *7516 46 85* .


----------



## IBFS (28 August 2011)

Lupo schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nicht mehr so 100%ig sicher, hatte das Ding in Verbindung mit LCN im Einsatz und es ist schon eine ganze Weile her. Ich meine, es war der *7516 46 85* .




Bitte nicht verwechseln ... die BUS-Taster (KNX bzw. mit Adapter auch LCN) sehen nur gleich aus wie die 24 Volt-Taster sind aber elektrisch verschieden.
Ich würde nicht empfehlen mit den BUS-Taster herumzupfuschen sondern
wirklich die speziellen 24Volt-SPS-Tastersätze einsetzen.

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (28 August 2011)

Lupo schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nicht mehr so 100%ig sicher, hatte das Ding in Verbindung mit LCN im Einsatz und es ist schon eine ganze Weile her. Ich meine, es war der *7516 46 85* .



Also wenn ich richtig sehe, wäre da basteln angesagt.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (28 August 2011)

Warten wir mal ab was der Fragesteller "Dokurt" zu unseren Ideen sagt.

Frank


----------



## Dokurt (30 August 2011)

Vielen Dank Euch allen. Ich werde mich wegen der Technik mit den Firmen in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## ElektroSam (13 Januar 2016)

Hi,

ich habe mein Haus mit 24V SPS Taster von Gira ausgestattet, sind optisch die schönsten und mit Beleuchtung.
http://katalog.gira.de/de_DE/datenblatt.html?id=625338

Leider sind bei einigen nach demontieren der Taster und Beschriftungsfeld (notwendig für die Wandmontage) das Druckgefühl schlechter geworden, so das kein eindeutiges Klick Geräusch mehr wahrnehmbar ist.
Bei manchen lassen sich die Tasten nicht mehr drucken.

Teilweise hilft es den Taster komplett zu zerlegen oder das Beschriftungsfeld kleiner zu schneiden.

Hat jemand das selbe Problem?
Von Gira hätte ich etwas mehr Qualität erwartet.

Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (20 Januar 2016)

Ich hatte bei einem Tastsensor auch das Problem.
Alles mal auseinander gebaut und gereinigt. Seitdem alles gut.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## world-e (31 August 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte das Thema nochmals hervorholen. Ich habe mir die  Jung LS 5248 TSM Taster gekauft. Nun ist meine Frage, wie habt ihr es gelöst, wenn ich 2 oder 3 solcher 8-fach Taster parallel schalten möchtet? Einfach die Leitungen in den Klemmen der Taster durchgeschleift oder habt ihr spezielle Miniaturklemmen, die in der Installationsdose Platz haben?  Danke


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2016)

Da ich mir maximale Flexibität bewahren wollte, habe ich (meist) alle Taster zur SPS geführt und Sie dort dann parallel auf die E/As verdrahtet.
Somit kann ich später immer noch was ändern. Dort wo ich sie im Raum parallel geschaltet habe, habe ich eine eigene Dose gesetzt.
Verklemmt habe ich mit den Wago Miniaturklemmen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## world-e (31 August 2016)

Gerade bspw. die Taster links und rechts neben dem Bett sollen die gleiche Funktionen haben. Da möchte ich ungern die Kabel in den Verteiler legen. Meinst du die Wago Compact Klemmen? Ich dachte eher an Reihenklemmen, wie auf der Rückseite der 8fach Taster, die man dann verlöten könnte. Wenn man alle 8 Taster belegt, dazu nach ein paar LEDs benutzt, kommen schon einige Pole zusammen


----------



## ohm200x (31 August 2016)

world-e schrieb:


> Gerade bspw. die Taster links und rechts neben dem Bett sollen die gleiche Funktionen haben. Da möchte ich ungern die Kabel in den Verteiler legen.



Also wegen zwei Adern mehr würde ich mir die Flexibilität die ne SPS bietet nicht verbauen. 
Du ziehst eh eine Leitung in den Keller. 
Kommt auf eine mehr nicht an. [1]
Oder (so lief das bei mir am Bespiel Bett) lege ne bspw. 8 adrige Leitung rechts ans Bett und fahre von da aus mit 4 an den linken Taster.

Nach nicht mal nen Jahr habe ich dann dort doch 4-fach Taster hingemacht und mir in den A... gebissen  weil ich dort zu wenige Adern habe. 
Rollladen vom Bett aus leicht öffnen ist so nett.  Dann noch Denkenleuchte und die persönliche Nachttischleuchte. 



world-e schrieb:


> Meinst du die Wago Compact Klemmen?



Ich denke Dieter meint die. Gibt's auch mit acht Positionen. In rot, grau, schwarz und gelb. 
https://www.amazon.de/WAGO-MICRO-Ve...rbindungsdosenklemmen-0-6-Stück/dp/B000P0MRZ6

Gruß ohm200x

[1] der Meter Kabel liegt bei (Mischkalkulation) nem Euro. In den Keller sind es ...


----------



## world-e (1 September 2016)

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich werde wohl 10x2x0,6mm2 Fernmeldeleitung verlegen. Das kann man schon für 0,6€ pro Meter bekommen. Andere 20 polige Leitungen habe ich bisher nur teurer gesehen. Außer ihr habt andere Vorschläge für mich, dann nur her damit  Da gehen die Wago Micro Klemmen nicht, weil die wohl nur für eindrähtige Litzen funktionieren. Und wenn ich bei einem 8fach Taster 3xLicht, 2xRollladen und 1x Steckdose belege, habe ich immer noch 2 Taster als Reserve. Genauso beim 20poligen Kabel, da man ja auch nicht alle Taster beleuchten wird. Deswegen werde ich nicht jeden Taster in den Zählerschrank legen und benötige Klemmen, mit denen ich die Litzen durchschleifen kann. Ich habe dabei an folgendes gedacht:

https://eshop.wago.com/JPBC/0_5Star...B?supplierAID=250-420&catalogID=WAGO01&zone=7

bzw. ähnliches, wo man dann 3 Stück verlöten kann, somit hat man 20pole mit jeweils 3 Klemmstellen. Ich hoffe ich habe das verständlich genug erklärt.


----------



## ohm200x (1 September 2016)

Moin,

den Grund für flexible Adern verstehe ich nicht. Ist doch ne feste Installation. Aber wurst.

Deine 10x2x... ist 0.6 Millimeter, nicht Millimeter-Quadradt. 
Ist bei all den Fernmeldeleitungen so. Und die Wago Micro ist genau dafür entwickelt worden.

Eindrähtige Litze ist ein Widerspruch in sich, Litze besagt flexible Ader aus mehreren Drähten. Der Aufbau kann je nach Hersteller variieren. Ist gerade bei der Umrechnung von AWG zu mm2 lustig.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## the_elk (1 September 2016)

Hi,

für die Taster habe ich https://www.conrad.de/de/doppel-meh...!!g!!&ef_id=UopmJQAAAClEpBHD:20160901061252:s verwendet. Ich habe jeden Taster einzeln in die Verteilung geführt. Der Aufwand ist nicht wesentlich größer und man bleibt flexibel. Ich hab dann oben die Taster und unten die passenden LEDs aufgelegt. Nach jedem Klemmblock für einen Taster habe ich ein PE-Klemme zur Abtrennung gesetzt. So bleibt das schön übersichtlich und man kann es gut beschriften.

Noch ein Tipp für die Verteilung von Lampen und Steckdosen. Hier sind die PDL 4 von Weidmüller ganz schön. Die KLemmen geibts natürlich ähnlich von anderen Herstellern.

Gruß


----------



## world-e (1 September 2016)

Als Reihenklemmen im Zählerschrank habe ich welche von Phoenix Contact eingeplant.
Mit dem Durchmesser von 0,6mm hast du natürlich recht. Und flexibel ist es auch nicht. Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht 


Habe an solch eine Fernmeldeleitung gedacht:
http://www.kabelscheune.de/J-Y-ST-Y-Telefonkabel/Telefonkabel-J-Y-St-Y-Telefonleitung-10x2x0-6.html


Dann kommen auch die Wago Micro Klemmen wieder ins Spiel. Wovon man aber dann auch 20 Stück benötigt, bei einer 20poligen Leitung. Da wäre mir eine 20polige micro-Reihenklemme fast lieber, aber muss ich mal testen, wie es am besten ist. Vielleicht lege ich doch von jedem Taste eine Leitung zum Zählerschrank. So viel Taster sind es auch nicht, die parallelgeschaltet angedacht sind. Nochmals danke!


----------

